# Need ICD-9 code Dysphoria



## hthompson (Dec 22, 2011)

I've spent way too much time trying to find this code, so now I need help...

What code are you using for Dysphoria?

Thanks!!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 22, 2011)

even I couldn't find any. may be 780.97.


----------



## hewitt (Dec 23, 2011)

My understanding is that dysphoria can be a symptom of other more major disorders, i.e. bipolar, affective mood disorders, autism, dementia, etc..... If this is a symptom of one of these, you should code the primary condition first. Otherwise, 780.97 is a great option. The only other I see is V40.9.


----------



## hthompson (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I used 780.97


----------

